

Unix time - 15:30:08 UTC on Sun, 4 December 292,277,026,596 - beltex
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_time#Notable_events_in_Unix_time

======
gcb0
At first i thought that year was the UNIX time stamp...

------
sp332
So Earth-centric! Won't someone think of the post-human Andromeda colonists?

~~~
BuildTheRobots
CHEKOV: We do believe all planets have a sovereign claim to inalienable human
rights. AZETBUR: Inalien... If only you could hear yourselves? 'Human rights.'
Why the very name is racist. The Federation is no more than a 'homo sapiens'
only club.

-Star Trek, Undiscovered Country.

~~~
mhurron
You know, her anger was bullshit.

First off, the word inalienable means: "unable to be taken away from or given
away by the possessor."

Secondly, no shit, Earth came up with the idea of rights for humans well
before space travel. So did other planets in the Federation. Checkov basically
said, 'these rights we believe we all have, we believe we all have regardless
of species.' Had we been talking to a Orion, he would have talked about Orion
Rights. But, no, she just wanted to be angry.

And thirdly, "The Federation is no more than a 'homo sapiens' only club" is
demonstrably false as the Federation was made up of many member races and
earth was only one of several founding races.

~~~
sp332
The leadership of the federation at that time was almost entirely human. And I
don't agree about the term "human rights". What if everyone used the term
"European rights" even when talking about people on every other continent? It
would be very awkward.

~~~
BuildTheRobots
The obvious comparison that jumps to mind would be the word "mankind" in our
(theoretically) post-sexist society.

